# J'ai trouvé des AirPods à Paris !



## informacyde (16 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai cru comprendre que les AirPods n'étaient faciles à trouver...

Alors pour information, je viens d'acheter les miens au BHV Marais, métro Hôtel de Ville dans le centre de Paris si cela vous intéresse !

Un vrai bonheur ces AirPods


----------



## pikaphone (17 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, 

Et en termes de qualité sonore, tu en penses quoi ? je reste sceptique, vu le prix de ces engins je me dis que faire l'acquisition de produits d'enseignes spécialisées et peut être plus judicieux  merci pour ton retour


----------



## informacyde (19 Juillet 2017)

pikaphone a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et en termes de qualité sonore, tu en penses quoi ? je reste sceptique, vu le prix de ces engins je me dis que faire l'acquisition de produits d'enseignes spécialisées et peut être plus judicieux  merci pour ton retour



Difficile de donner un avis car chacun apprécie la qualité sonore de façon différente. 
J'ai toujours été satisfait par les écouteurs Apple. Je trouve les AirPods un peu meilleur. 

Je les trouve donc très bien. Et les fonctionnalités me plaisent beaucoup !
Aucun regret.


----------



## pikaphone (24 Juillet 2017)

informacyde a dit:


> Difficile de donner un avis car chacun apprécie la qualité sonore de façon différente.
> J'ai toujours été satisfait par les écouteurs Apple. Je trouve les AirPods un peu meilleur.
> 
> Je les trouve donc très bien. Et les fonctionnalités me plaisent beaucoup !
> Aucun regret.



C'est vrai que le descriptif de ces engins à l'air intéressant en termes de fonctionnalité ! Je n'ai plus qu'à attendre que quelqu'un de mon entourage les achète pour les essayer et me décider
Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas !


----------

